# Dear Ewie, happy birthday:)



## Revontuli

The big day!!

Our dear mod, one of my favourites, always helpful, cheerful, witty, handsome and naughty,
Time flies but he never gets old! You give so much joy to this place and we're so happy to have you.

Thank you for your friendship,

*Happy birthday, Ewie!*


----------



## AngelEyes

A party?​ 
Someone said there's a party for Ewie, the fabulous MOD?​ 
I'm ready!​ 
Ewester, you're one of my favorite eternal teenagers.​ 
Party on, dude!​ 


*AngelEyes*​


----------



## Loob

Many Happy Returns, Евге́ний! Shame you're now on the downward slope to 50.

I'm sure you'll still look _kewt_ when you're bald and wrinkly

_Or maybe not._


----------



## bibliolept

Have a splendiferous birthday, Ewester!

(The "downward slope to 50?" So you've hit the big 25 now!)


----------



## cuchuflete

Uncle Ewester!  


Ewie do be (doobie doobie do be he)

—One of my most favoritest foreros;
—Funnier and sager than Great Uncle Wilbur, and better yet, ewie actuallly exists;
—A giver of great mirth to those with the perspicacity to detect it, which is a bit like yelling "Ouch!" when you hit your thumb with a hammer;
—A brilliant crafter of PMs, with the requisite doses of truths I'd rather not recognize;
—A fine colleague;

_Et cetera_, which I believe is Poliglottinian for gesundheit and don't leave the table until you've eaten all your espinacas.

In light of all the aforementioned,
¡Feliz cumple, mihijito!​


----------



## Mate

Apio verde tú yú, apio verde tú yú
Apio verde, Ewancitoooooooooooo (?) 
Aaaaaaaaapioooooo veeeerdeeeeee
Tuuuuuuuuu yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

clap, clap, clap,

Ahora a soplar las velitas y pedir tres deseos, m'hijo.

Ya puede abrir los regalitos también.


----------



## kenny4528

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, EWIE~
I haven't posted in congrate pages for a while but since it's the date of your birth of course I definitely want to show my sincere wish to you. Hope your heart is always younger than your age.+_+


----------



## Ynez

Felicidades de parte de otra Géminis.  

Estoy de acuerdo con todo lo que han dicho, así que ya solo te diré que me caes muy bien  y que tengas un feliz día de cumpleaños.


----------



## Flaminius

Many happy returns,


----------



## piraña utria

Ewie:

Un abrazo inmenso para uno de los dueños del humor y del sentido de colaboración en este lugar.

¡Felicitaciones amigo!

PU


----------



## ewie

Revontuli said:


> always _[...]_ handsome


Thanks Revi ... you obviously haven't seen me lying facedown in a pool of my own _[yes, okay ewie, we get the picture]_


AngelEyes said:


> eternal teenagers.​


Indeedy: while some parts of me may be 45 or older, I'm still only 14 _in here_ [taps forehead], Angeliña.


Loob said:


> when you're bald and wrinkly


Well, _you_'ve managed to pull the look off quite well, Lööbling


bibliolept said:


> So you've hit the big 25 now!


Or as a certain gentleman so kindly reminded me in his card: "You're half-way to 90!"
Yippee.
Yai.
Yay.


cuchuflete said:


> espinacas​


As ever, Señor Don Cuchicú, you have touched my heart with your espinacas.
At least, I _think_ it was my heart.


Mateamargo said:


> Ya puede abrir los regalitos también.


Los regalitos han debido ser obscenísimos, Mate ~ lástima que no consigo (¿consiga?) verlos


kenny4528 said:


> Hope your heart is always younger than your age.+_+


Thanks Ken ~ I hope the same


Ynez said:


> Felicidades de parte de otra Géminis.


Gracias Ynecita, es siempre un placer participar en tus hilos


Flaminius said:


>


Erm ... what exactly _is_ that, Flam? ~ it looks like ... well, I'm not sure _what_ it looks like


piraña utria said:


> ¡Felicitaciones amigo!


Ah gracias PU ~ un gran abrazo de Manchester el lugar más hermoso del mundo.  (It's actually not bad today: the sun's shining and it's pretty warm [21°C]).

*Thanks to everyone!*


----------



## emma42

Awl Hale The Ewester!

Happy Burpday, Fatso!

And you can just about stop flirting with my husband.

(Ooh, Emma, have you got a husband?
Yes, I have, atch, and he's Very Big in Lingerie).

Have a splendiferous time, you cuddlesome cutie

_
"His expertise in interior design, love of Judy Garland, and ability to communicate with women was only exceeded by her love of stereotypes"


_​


----------



## ewie

emma42 said:


> Ooh, Emma, have you got a husband?
> 
> ​


Ooh, Emma, have you got a husband?

Well, there's a turn-up.
Cheers cock _obviously._


----------



## emma42

You're welcome, cock.

Our next door's cock makes helluva racket every morning.  "Ooh", I'll say to myself, "That's next door's cock again".


----------



## chamyto

Me uno a las felicitaciones .

Feliz cumpleaños
happy birthday


----------



## Flaminius

ewie said:


> Flaminius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erm ... what exactly _is_ that, Flam? ~ it looks like ... well, I'm not sure _what_ it looks like
Click to expand...

It's a neutron star, according to the caption.  Anyway, ewe a star.


----------



## olivinha

Ewie, lindo, feliz aniversário! Você é um dos meus foreros favoritos. Muitas vezes leio os seus posts pelo simples prazer de ler as palavras de uma pessoa tão amável, divertida e inteligente como você.
Um grande beijo e muitas felicidades.
Oli

PS: And please don't be a stranger in the Portuguese foruns.


----------



## Revontuli

ewie said:


> Thanks Revi ... you obviously haven't seen me lying facedown in a pool of my own _[yes, okay ewie, we get the picture]_



_[yes, okay ewie, we get the picture]

_Indeed..._


_


----------



## Topsie

Happy Birthday!
(a bit late, I know....)


----------



## argentina84

*Happy Birthday ewie!* (a bit late, sorry)
Best wishes from Argentina!


----------



## SDLX Master

A little late, but the intention counts. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Vanda

Ei Euzinho, cumé que eu perdi esta?! Bom que você tem uma desculpa para continuar 'having a drink'.
Sempre é tempo de desejar mais saúde, paz e amor! 
Muitos anos de vida!

Feliz desaniversário!
​


----------



## sokol

Happy birthday ewie! My birthday present is this - and that to go down that slope, of course.


----------



## Topsie

sokol said:


> Happy birthday ewie! My birthday present is this - and that to go down that slope, of course.


You forgot him to show you how (to go down that slope, of course)!


----------



## cycloneviv

I'm horribly late, but belated happy birthday, Ewie! I hope you had a surfeit of Greenhalgh's finest.


----------



## ewie

A belated thanks to all you belaters ~ apologies for the delay: I've been away* but now I'm back.

*No, not 'away with the fairies' ~ that's par for the course.


----------



## audiolaik

Hello,

I've been away for a while, but I'm back to wish you all the best, ewie!
Your sense of humour, cleverness, attractiveness (mental), leniency eek...,....,...., (feel free to write more compliments in the space provided) are unquestionable. No one can deny the fact that this place would be boring as hell without you! 

Again, happy birthday, ewie!

PS Sorry for being a bit late, but you know why....

Audiolaik


----------

